
Musk: We need universal basic income because robots will take all the jobs - antouank
http://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2016/11/elon-musk-universal-income-survive-robot-workers/
======
elcct
I think economy is not his strongest part. Basic income will become new zero
if it was ever introduced effectively rendering it useless. Maybe he should
read about Musa I of Mali? I think if robots will take all the jobs, what
these robots will produce will be extremely cheap, perhaps even free.

~~~
notduncansmith
Just because everyone has the same amount doesn't mean that everyone has an
infinite amount. It's still a scarce resource.

------
eli_gottlieb
No, no, Elon: you need to phrase it as a threat.

"You need to institute universal basic income, because I am building robots to
take all your jobs."

~~~
qbrass
If it were actually threatening, it's easier to just stop him before he acted
on it.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Sabotaging a billionaire's agenda isn't that easy, really.

